# bc 501



## TIT-COBRA (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,so i had a friend swamp my quad last night and now were having a bit of trouble with it but i think we have it almost hammered out...we drained oil ect ect we got it running and it idles fine but as soon as we give it any gas it stalls out im sure if i search a bit i could find the answer here in the forums so im not to worried. my reason for posting is when i lifed the seat and moved some mud around i found a broken wire tha has corroded out it goes to a small circuit breaker that is stamped bc-501 hosiden, can anyone tell me exactly what that cb is for? its an 08 brute 650 and i searched the forums for that part number and came up short so any help is appreciated thx guys.

T/C


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Fan possibly. What color is it


----------



## TIT-COBRA (Apr 30, 2010)

It's grey has a prong on either end


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Check this link. Is that what ur talking about?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=96854&highlight=breaker


----------



## TIT-COBRA (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude your awesome that is exactly it thank you I read it and it says you can replace with a fuse so that's what I will do thanks again.


T/C


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Your welcome!! Glad I could help. oh & :welcome:


----------

